# 16 Week Pup with Dwarfism



## Enzo16 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, I have a wonderful 16 week old male that was diagnosed with dwarfism. Both of his front legs look bowed out and he walks on his back paw pads pushing his front toes & nails upward. The ortho said he may need surgery later if his elbows become a problem. His Luna's are growing slower than his radius bones on both front legs. His feet are huge and he hops more than he runs. He has a wonderful personality and otherwise is very healthy & happy. Has anyone else seen this or have any recommendations regarding diet or exercises that may help him? Has anyone gone through surgery for this disorder and what was the outcome? Thanks for your comments in advance. We love Enzo and just want him to lead a happy, healthy life.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I am not familiar with this condition but I just wanted to say I love the name Enzo and I hope everything works out well for you all!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about your boy. Have you contacted the breeder yet? Any issues with other littermates? In any case, it may be a good idea to stop breeding the parents of your pup. 

It's rather strange and concerning that there are 2 posts here and an email thread on VizslaTalk popped up in less than a week on this very topic.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I also don't have experience with this, but for any joint related issue I'd recommend salmon oil and a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. Be extra careful with where and how he exercises. No running on hard surfaces, no jumping off furniture. Swimming is excellent. 


Here are some passive range of motion exercises you can do with Enzo's legs to maybe help strengthen them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Mxqs-FI40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0gEg6CuLKk


I second the recommendation to get in touch with your breeder if you haven't and do a search for the recent thread on dwarfism. It might be worthwhile to reach out to the original poster there. 
Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Enzo16 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes and recommendations. I have contacted Enzo's breeder. It's the first time in 30 years he has seen this. There were only 4 pups in Enzo's litter. One of the other males (1/2 Enzo's size) had only 2 toes on one of his front feet. Again, he has an awesome personality, very well behaved and socialized but, ortho feels he will be more Basset hound like than Vizsla. We go back in a month for a re-check. According to the ortho Vizsla's bones finish their growth at 22 weeks. Is this true? Has anyone heard of surgery for this type of front leg disorder? I prefer not to go in that direction. Thanks again!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Enzo16... I know this is basically off the subject, but i had to tell you... I love your pups name!
Enzo was the name of the dog in " The Art of Racing in the Rain" a wonderful story told by the dog "Enzo" with a beautiful ending.
I bet your little guy is precious, and I pray he grows just the way his body needs to grow with out surgery's. It sounds to me like Enzo has found himself in the perfect family.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

The Art Of Racing In The Rain also came up in a previous thread on animals being able to sniff out abnormalities and illnesses in humans too. In a previous thread. It was an excellent read. Thank you for reminding me that was the dogs name. I believe he was a lab though.
I hope Enzo is ok and you can get to the care he needs safely.


----------

